# IAMGOLD news



## reggler (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi,

I found an article titles *IAMGOLD expands gold potential on the Monster Lake Project, Quebec*from 5/11/2017 7:00:00 AM which states the folloing information:


> Drill hole ML17-194: 3.1 metres grading 121.67 g/t gold,
> Includes: 1.1 metres grading 316.89 g/t gold


but I've found on http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/022315/what-does-grade-gold-mine-refer.asp that the "Highest Grade Gold Mines in the World" (datedFebruary 23, 2015 — 4:11 PM EST) are the following:


> The highest-grade gold mine in the world, by far, is the Tua Tona mine in South Africa, according to 2013 data. With a gold ore density of 28 g/t, the Tua Tona has a 30% higher grade than the next-highest density mine, the Great Noligwa (also in South Africa). Of the 10 highest-grade gold mines, six are located in South Africa, including the top three: Tua Tona, Great Noligwa and Moab Khotsong.
> 
> The Mponeng, a South African mine with the ninth-highest grade at 14.24 g/t, contains more estimated total gold than all of the other top-10 graded mines combined. All told, South African gold mines have the highest average grade, 6 g/t, of any country in the world. The next highest, Tanzania, only has an average ore grade of 2.84 g/t.


So that doesn't quite add up! What's going on here? Are the news misleading, do I not understand correctly or is the infomration found on investopedia wrong (outdated)?

Thank you,
Ron

PS: I do hold a position in IAMGOLD (TSX:IMG)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*@ reggler*

If you haven't found your answer yet, try asking at http://www.kereport.com/

As with any forum, _K.E. Report_ has a handful of numbskulls;
any reply you may receive from *Matthew* or *Excelsior* will be reliable, though coloured by their bullish view on gold.


----------

